# Hillary Comments and Cartoons



## Doc

Enough discussion on this so I moved it out into it's own thread for easier reference as we move through the election season.


----------



## marchplumber

*Re: Toons For The Times*

Doc, you're absolutely correct. Clintons must have Teflon in their DNA!  Normal folk?  They'd be jailed by now!  No one would believe you if you TRIED to make this up!  Amazing


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Toons For The Times*



marchplumber said:


> Doc, you're absolutely correct. Clintons must have Teflon in their DNA! Normal folk? They'd be jailed by now! No one would believe you if you TRIED to make this up! Amazing




 But, BUT,* BUT......* She hasn't been _convicted _of anything.  How can you say that?


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons For The Times*



FrancSevin said:


> But, BUT,* BUT......* She hasn't been _*convicted* _of anything.  How can you say that?


Convicted?  *Convicted??  *She hasn't even been *charged* yet!   But I still have hopes; it isn't every day when the top guys in
the FBI threaten to resign if she isn't brought up on charges when the investigation is completed, the pronouncements from the
half-White House notwithstanding.


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Toons For The Times*



Danang Sailor said:


> Convicted?  *Convicted??  *She hasn't even been *charged* yet!   But I still have hopes; it isn't every day when the top guys in
> the FBI threaten to resign if she isn't brought up on charges when the investigation is completed, the pronouncements from the
> half-White House notwithstanding.




I think we will have to wait until next year for anything to happen to hillary, unless of course she wins then............


----------



## Kane

*Re: Toons For The Times*



MrLiberty said:


> I think we will have to wait until next year for anything to happen to hillary, unless of course she wins then............


Why do we think she's sucking up to Barack Hussein Obama? ... the man she detests?  Because Mr. Obama, on his way out of office, will pardon Hillary for all sins, real or imagined.  Right now Hillary is holding her nose as she hugs the slimy bastard, hoping against hope that he'll acquiesce and help keep her out of prison.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Toons For The Times*

they all cover each others asses. at least most of them.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*

Okay, here I go putting on my Casandra disguise:
The FBI will turn over sufficient evidence to warrant very serious charges not later than mid-April.  Obama will decide
not to interfere more than he already has* and DoJ will bring charges.  AG Lynch will not stand in the way of prosecution
and the DNC will drop her like a hot rock.


*When Josh Earnest was pushed about whether or not Obama felt the FBI investigation would result in Clitler being indicted,
his response was,_“It doesn’t seem to be headed in that direction.”_, an indication that the half-White House has already had a finger
on the scales of justice.  No matter; I stand by my statement above.


----------



## marchplumber

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*

I just can't believe ANYONE would think she is honest!  (Probably no worse than any other life time.politician) Rulez don't seem to apply to the "elite".  Hope and pray Justice is served, too many have already paid the ultimate price with no one being held responsible.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*

...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*



Doc said:


> ...


Nothing accomplished?  I'm not sure about that, Doc.  Maybe we should ask Vince Foster ... oh, wait.  
Perhaps Juanita Broaddrick or Paula Jones; she seemed to accomplish a lot when she went after them.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*



Danang Sailor said:


> Okay, here I go putting on my Casandra disguise:
> The FBI will turn over sufficient evidence to warrant very serious charges not later than mid-April.  Obama will decide
> not to interfere more than he already has* and DoJ will bring charges.  AG Lynch will not stand in the way of prosecution
> and the DNC will drop her like a hot rock.
> 
> 
> *When Josh Earnest was pushed about whether or not Obama felt the FBI investigation would result in Clitler being indicted,
> his response was,_“It doesn’t seem to be headed in that direction.”_, an indication that the half-White House has already had a finger
> on the scales of justice.  No matter; I stand by my statement above.




I read an interesting article this past week.  It was about how Hillary distanced herself from an unpopular President at the start of her campaign but a few months ago embraced his policies with much more enthusiasm.  She also seemed to be cozying up to a man that by all accounts she hates and detests.  

The logic behind her seeming turnaround is that she fears prosecution over the email scandals and has already struck a deal for a Presidential pardon before Obama leaves office.

I know, I know.  It's just another conspiracy theory but tell me that it is not how the Clintons operate.


----------



## rlk

This about sums it up.  Bob


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*



Doc said:


> ...


,, Send Uma Aberdeen.

 She knows the language, the customs, the morality and most likely already has plenty of contacts there.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Hillary cartoon(s)*



EastTexFrank said:


> I read an interesting article this past week. It was about how Hillary distanced herself from an unpopular President at the start of her campaign but a few months ago embraced his policies with much more enthusiasm. She also seemed to be cozying up to a man that by all accounts she hates and detests.
> 
> The logic behind her seeming turnaround is that she fears prosecution over the email scandals and has already struck a deal for a Presidential pardon before Obama leaves office.
> 
> I know, I know. It's just another conspiracy theory but tell me that it is not how the Clintons operate.


 
 Isn't this the same Hillary that recently told President Obama to "call off his phucking dogs?"


----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

Ironman, knowing it's photoshopped it's still scary to see that female face on that body!!
                           Mike


----------



## Doc

Hillary, a liar then, and still a liar.


----------



## Doc

I had an amazing dream last night ...


----------



## marchplumber

Ain't gettin my hopes up.....Good dream though Doc, maybe someday it'll become a reality, and Justice could be served.  There are some things I just don't understand, why the Clintons aren't in jail is one of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

LOL funny.    I love it.

Chelsea Calls Bernie President Sanders.


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

“They were careless people, Tom and Daisy—they smashed up things and creatures and then retreated back into their money or their vast carelessness, or whatever it was that kept them together, and let other people clean up the mess they had made.”

-—F. Scott Fitzgerald, The Great Gatsby


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> LOL funny.    I love it.
> 
> Chelsea Calls Bernie President Sanders.



Chelsea is showing herself to be as corrupt and opportunistic as her parents.

Without the smarts.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

Gee Doc....if we carry that logic forward, wouldn't all politicians be some form of unhealthy elixor?  Like they used to say, choose your poison.  Till we get term limits and NON career politicians, its like choosing between dirt and mud.....Not a good choice to be had.


----------



## Doc

marchplumber said:


> Gee Doc....if we carry that logic forward, wouldn't all politicians be some form of unhealthy elixor?  Like they used to say, choose your poison.  Till we get term limits and NON career politicians, its like choosing between dirt and mud.....Not a good choice to be had.


I can't argue with that.  Term limits are needed in the worst way.   I believe that is the only way we will save our country.  But how to get them enacted is beyond me.


----------



## mla2ofus

The only way term limits could come to pass is w/ a constitutional convention. Professional politicians will not cut their own throats!! I figure w/ term limits they'll either be reasonably honest or will steal all they can in the time they have.
                                       Mike


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

‘Pantsuit Every Day’
http://www.chicksontheright.com/hillary-wears-a-pantsuit-every-day/


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## marchplumber

FrancSevin said:


>



*Now that is the TRUTH!!!

God Bless,
Tony
/B]*


----------



## Av8r3400

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


Bill, you really think that?  *Really*?  Either you've had a brain aneurysm, or you're lying out your wazoo!  [As an aside,
one of criteria for the Rhodes Scholarship program is, to quote from Mr. Rhodes will, "moral force of character".  Either
their screening is faulty or they revised the program in ways Cecil Rhodes would not have approved.]


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## marchplumber

FrancSevin said:


>



Does that mean the ignorant who are voting  for her????

God bless,
Tony


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## road squawker

FrancSevin said:


>



Am I the only person that sees what the 2 letters spell?


----------



## marchplumber

road squawker said:


> Am I the only person that sees what the 2 letters spell?



Nope......

God bless,
Tony


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> ...



Someone's gonna have to protect her #ss.  Probably wouldn't be rational gun owning U.S. citizens, ambassadors, or special operation troops.
God bless, 
Tony


----------



## EastTexFrank

marchplumber said:


> *Now that is the TRUTH!!!
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony
> /B]*


*

Now that is a well deserved kick in the groin!!!!!*


----------



## Doc

Hillary campaigning in the Hood ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Hillary campaigning in the Hood ...





Really sorry for the owner of the "Mr. Pizza" just down the street!  There goes everyone's appetite! UGHhhhh

God bless, 
Tony


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Hillary put her foot in her mouth again.   It might hurt her a little in the northern states.   She said she will shut down mines and put coal mine owners out of business.   
Now she is back tracking trying to say she meant to imply coal miners would get jobs in the new energy market but it sure did not come across that way.   lol  I could not help but laugh.   
She opens her mouth and lies and talks bullshit but yet some people will still vote for her.   I do not get it.


----------



## marchplumber

Maybe she needs to wipe her server with a cloth again? Or reiterate how broke her and Bill were when they left the White House?  Or no knowledge of Benghazi? Or that she wants to be President to "serve" America, not for personal gain?  Should I go on.......... Her stories and life smell like a "honey wagon"..... …..  I'm with you Doc, I just don't get it.  What are these people basing their decision on????What truth?  What fact?  OMGosh!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

Hmmm more: Society's needs to come before the individual, Hitler and Clinton


----------



## Doc

The latest from Hillary .....


----------



## marchplumber

Hmmmm, short term memory loss......she must be a tragic sufferer of C.R.S..........So much truth seems to just slip through her grasp........W.T.H.?


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

me neither ..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby

All the Federales, they say
We could have had her any day
They only let her go far to long
Out of kindness I suppose

A few gray Federales, they say
Could have had her any day
We only let her go far to long
Out of kindness I suppose


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


That is scary, and quite possibly true.  Either way, it makes me want to


----------



## EastTexFrank

Somebody stole my "Hillary for Prison - 2016" yard sign.


----------



## road squawker

EastTexFrank said:


> Somebody stole my "Hillary for Prison - 2016" yard sign.



one like this?


----------



## pirate_girl

2..


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> 2..








Her and Bill are "broke"!  Must have be a gift from a friend" friend"


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ...





EXACTLY!!


----------



## Doc

Dress For The Job You Want


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

Hillary Clinton To Nation: ‘Do Not Fuck This Up For Me’ 






WASHINGTON—After several seconds spent sitting motionless and glaring directly into the camera, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton reportedly began Sunday’s video announcing her 2016 presidential bid by warning the nation not to fuck this up for her. “Listen up, assholes, ’cause I’m only saying this once: I’ve worked way too goddamn hard to let you morons blow this thing for me,” said Clinton, repeatedly jabbing her index finger toward the viewers at home while adding that if they thought she was going to simply sit back and watch them dick her over like they did in 2008, they were out of their fucking minds. “Seriously, don’t you dare even think about it. If you shitheads can just get in line, we can breeze through this whole campaign in 19 months and be done with it. Or, if you really want, we can do this the hard way. Because make no mistake, I’m not fucking around. Got it?” Clinton then ended her announcement by vowing to fight for a better future for all working-class families like the one she grew up in. 

Onion


----------



## marchplumber

Bamby said:


> Hillary Clinton To Nation: ‘Do Not Fuck This Up For Me’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON—After several seconds spent sitting motionless and glaring directly into the camera, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton reportedly began Sunday’s video announcing her 2016 presidential bid by warning the nation not to fuck this up for her. “Listen up, assholes, ’cause I’m only saying this once: I’ve worked way too goddamn hard to let you morons blow this thing for me,” said Clinton, repeatedly jabbing her index finger toward the viewers at home while adding that if they thought she was going to simply sit back and watch them dick her over like they did in 2008, they were out of their fucking minds. “Seriously, don’t you dare even think about it. If you shitheads can just get in line, we can breeze through this whole campaign in 19 months and be done with it. Or, if you really want, we can do this the hard way. Because make no mistake, I’m not fucking around. Got it?” Clinton then ended her announcement by vowing to fight for a better future for all working-class families like the one she grew up in.
> 
> Onion




She's bad enough with what she actually says and does.....Don't believe making stuff up is necessary........ All ya gotta do is listen to her actual drivel and nonsense, that is SCAREY enough for me!!  Like.another cartoon on here said,  misdirection is a politician's best friend.


----------



## Catavenger

I've heard chainsaws that sound more pleasant than that woman's voice.


----------



## Doc

I have to agree.  Her voice sends chills up my spine.   

----------------


----------



## marchplumber

Catavenger said:


> I've heard chainsaws that sound more pleasant than that woman's voice.





I love the scream of my Stihl chainsaw........


But, she's not a Stihl............in any sense of the word,  spelled correctly or not!


----------



## Doc

Who wore it better?


----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> Whose more intelligent?



The one on the right.


(Had to fix it for ya, Doc.)


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Oh ya got me PG.  LOL


----------



## Doc

I guess that's cause the muslim terrorists are NOT her enemy.


----------



## Doc

I got the answer ...NRA must not have donated to her campaign like all these did ....How could anyone vote for this slimeball?


----------



## marchplumber

SCARIEST part, there are MANY who trust her, believe here, and WILL vote for her.  Each one an American.  Sad that Americans could even contemplate such a thing.  Really, very sad. 

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if they don't spend all that money, and I believe even my wife couldn't blow through that much what happens to it? also is it taxable?


----------



## Av8r3400

Snowtrac Nome said:


> if they don't spend all that money, and I believe even my wife couldn't blow through that much what happens to it? also is it taxable?



The Clinton Foundation is a non-profit, charitable entity.  So, no.  It's not taxable.  I thought I read somewhere that their "operating expenses" consume something like 85% or more of the contributions…  link


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what the hell Hillary gets a 5 figure salary for the use of her name, can you say crooked


----------



## Doc

Snowtrac Nome said:


> what the hell Hillary gets a 5 figure salary for the use of her name, can you say crooked



And so does Chelsea and I'm sure others in their click.


----------



## Doc

Hey Hillary


----------



## road squawker

I know this is a Klinton thread, but, I think this one is worth lookin at


----------



## marchplumber

road squawker said:


> I know this is a Klinton thread, but, I think this one is worth lookin at



I'd rather have "Grandpa" than the Clintons in the White House again!!  There's only so many things they didn't take last time!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

he as a point ....but still, come on, get real.


----------



## pirate_girl

yup!


----------



## duflochy

Hillary, the 4 hour erection  cure......


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Good ones Franc!!!!!


----------



## Catavenger

Whenever I see her I think of the old joke:

If I had a dog as ugly as Hillary I would shave it's ass and teach it to walk backwards


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

uh huh


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

13Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi

Google up the Movie................."No one left behind"????  They were ALL left behind!!  And it's running for President?  As a prior service member, I say, let her face the truth and the consequences that go with it!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


>


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnPrxbYARJg"]Bernie Sanders destroys Hillary Clinton in debate on Vermont gun laws - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

wife is out of town I was getting kind f horny till I aw that pics of Hillary work better than a cold shower.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## marchplumber

Gee, maybe someone should admit, Hillary "covered" against criminal wrong doing investigation?  Question is, by whom........


----------



## road squawker

marchplumber said:


> Gee, maybe someone should admit, Hillary "covered" against criminal wrong doing investigation?  Question is, by whom........



remember about 8 years ago,.... when a backroom deal was made with presidential candidate Obama?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

A secret source tells us that Boeing is already working on an updated version of Air Force 1, with the expectation that Hillary wins the Presidency in 2016. 

Prototype shown below


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired

The  Richland Police report finding a man's body in the Columbia River,

 near the confluence of the Yakima River, at Columbia  park.

The dead man's name will not be released until his  family has been notified.

The victim apparently drowned due to excessive alcohol consumption.

He was wearing black  fishnet stockings, a red garter belt, a pink
G-string, a strap-on  dildo, purple lipstick, and a ‘Hillary for President' T-shirt.

He  also had a cucumber in his rectum.

The police removed the  Hillary T-shirt  to spare his family any unnecessary

embarrassment.

In spite of what we sometimes think, the Police do care.


----------



## FrancSevin

image: http://comicincorrect.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Late-Phone-Call-600-nrd.jpg


Read more at http://comicallyincorrect.com/2016/05/31/phone-bill/#tsUESbMLOhwU3P7O.99


----------



## Doc

As First Lady ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> As First Lady ...



How bout claiming boat anchor status and hanging out at the bottom, where all the other muck feeders hang out?


(They aren't my favorite family,ya know?)


----------



## Doc

Hillary vs the Gorilla


----------



## Doc

Bill and Hillary: Liars


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Bill and Hillary: Liars



Regrettably? A LOT of uniformed,  stupid(not ignorant) citizens !  WTH? He was impeached, lied under oath, and she does also.......boldly and unashamedly!!


----------



## Doc

Why don't they ask Chelsea ...sure she'd lie but she should at least be asked.


----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> Why don't they ask Chelsea ...sure she'd lie but she should at least be asked.



That photo.

Eeeesh...


----------



## marchplumber

Av8r3400 said:


> That photo.
> 
> Eeeesh...



Got the worst of both parents !  Probably on her appearance too.


----------



## waybomb

Is that bugs living under her skin?


----------



## Catavenger

The pant suit presidential wannabe got a wardrobe change with a $12495 Armani jacket.



> In an effort to upgrade the outdated pantsuit uniform, presidential candidate Hillary Clinton has had a complete wardrobe overhaul (though not a very good one).
> That's not a bad thing. Many candidates in the past have done the same thing, but why you would ever think it's a good idea to give a speech on income inequality dressed in clothes worth over $12,000 is beyond us.
> The speech was the one given in her victory in the New York primary in April, where Clinton discussed topics like income inequality, retirement security and job creation...while wearing a ridiculously Giorgio Armani expensive Giorgio Armani tweed jacket .
> It makes perfect sense to want to look sharp as a presidential hopeful, especially while giving speeches in front of thousands of people, but there is no need to get that crazy.
> Clinton's fashion choices as the first lady were paper sacks compared to Michelle Obama's various jaw-dropping looks.
> Now, Clinton is still the master of frump, only with much larger price tags, and while the price on the coat may have dropped to just over $7,000, it still was not a worth-it investment.


 http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...r12-495-armani-jacket/ar-BBtYRdY?ocid=UE07DHP
  Now does she look lovely


----------



## Doc

Catavenger said:


> The pant suit presidential wannabe got a wardrobe change with a $12495 Armani jacket.
> 
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...r12-495-armani-jacket/ar-BBtYRdY?ocid=UE07DHP
> Now does she look lovely



And she wore it for a speech about inequality.    

*Hillary Clinton Wears a $12495 Armani Jacket During Speech About Inequality, Twitter Reacts*
http://stylenews.people.com/style/2...acket-during-new-york-primary-victory-speech/


----------



## Catavenger

Now she says that Trump is talking "Code." Wow  she seems like a loon. If  you want to comment there and you get some pop up  demanding an email address before it lets you post you could try putting in some nonsense followed by .com  It worked for me:
  I commented there as The Catdude.
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/07/hill...line|story&par=yahoo&doc=103697227&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Doc

Hillary bumper sticker and campaign slogan:


----------



## waybomb

Bill knows this well.....


----------



## Doc

To funny Fred.  LMAO

----


----------



## marchplumber

waybomb said:


> Bill knows this well.....





Ya sure???  He's been "tapping" strange for quite a while.  Obviously, his memory isn't good either, hence his statements during his impeachment trial.

  Honestly, this is the WEIRDEST and SADDEST election I have ever witnessed.

How does ANYONE with a record like the the Clinton's even QUALIFY to run for public office?!?!?

Sure our fine CIC will pardon her, IF anything ever gets to close to being a "conviction"...............back room deals 

As a plumber, "Crap" is "Crap" and that's that!


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Nope.  She's going to need until the election.


----------



## squerly

And they both suck


----------



## road squawker

squerly said:


> And they both suck







The Kirby, at least it was only full of dust


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## Adillo303

Ummmm - Yup!!! Looks about right to me.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


>



Even reptiles have limits on how much rotten stuff they can eat!


----------



## road squawker

marchplumber said:


> Even reptiles have limits on how much rotten stuff they can eat!



Professional courtesy


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> . . . . .


I wish that were just plain funny, but it's too true.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Hillary Clinton Foundation Donations


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Hillary Clinton Foundation Donations




That's a little blurry Doc, anyway to "sharpen" it up?  Some might not be able to read the truth about the illustrious Clinton Family obligations to foreign Nations......................


----------



## Doc

Not sure.  Resizing the image might help.  I will try tomorrow when I am on a computer with photoshop.  Man, this is a weird image.  I tried but cannot get the blur out.   Sorry.

--------
This is in the book coming out by the guy that was in the Secret Service.
Hillary commenting on disabled kids Easter Egg Hunt


----------



## Doc

Hillary and the Muslims


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Hmmmm   Good question.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Hmmmm   Good question.





TOO busy wiping her server with "A CLOTH"????


----------



## mtntopper

I  stopped by my local Ford Dealership this morning to look for a new  truck. I saw a nice F-350 crew cab loaded with all the options that I  liked and asked to take it for a test drive.

 The salesperson (a  lady wearing a Hillary for President lapel pin) sat in the passenger  seat next to me, describing the truck and all its options. She explained  that the Electric Seats were connected to the ventilation system and could be set to direct cool air to your butt in the summer & warm air to your butt in the winter.

 So I mentioned that this must be a "Trump truck". She looked at me a  bit angry, and asked why I thought it was a Trump truck. I told her that  if it were a Hillary truck, the seats would just blow smoke up my ass  year round. 

 The two mile walk back to the dealership to pick up my truck was worth it.
 — 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feeling amused.


----------



## Av8r3400

If she was in the passenger seat, why did the author have to walk?  If anything the retarded clitlerite should have walked.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

The problem isn't that Hillary is dishonest ...


----------



## marchplumber

Yup.........

Sad ain't it?

Don't see it gettin any better, anytime soon.


----------



## Leni

Hillary Takes Muslim Name

TERRORIST ACTIVITY HAS CAUSED HILLARY CLINTON TO TAKE MEASURES IN ORDER TO PROTECT HER CANDIDACY FOR THE 2016 PRESIDENCY.  

FOR SECURITY REASONS, HILLARY HAS CHOSEN A MUSLIM NAME.

SO FROM NOW ON, PLEASE USE HER NEW MUSLIM NAME:


    SELDOM  BIN  LAYED



We must remember that we cannot trust Hillary Clinton to create American jobs;

The last time she had a simple job to do, she outsourced it to Monica Lewinsky..... 


and Monica blew it ......


----------



## marchplumber

Leni said:


> Hillary Takes Muslim Name
> 
> TERRORIST ACTIVITY HAS CAUSED HILLARY CLINTON TO TAKE MEASURES IN ORDER TO PROTECT HER CANDIDACY FOR THE 2016 PRESIDENCY.
> 
> FOR SECURITY REASONS, HILLARY HAS CHOSEN A MUSLIM NAME.
> 
> SO FROM NOW ON, PLEASE USE HER NEW MUSLIM NAME:
> 
> 
> SELDOM  BIN  LAYED
> 
> 
> 
> We must remember that we cannot trust Hillary Clinton to create American jobs;
> 
> The last time she had a simple job to do, she outsourced it to Monica Lewinsky.....
> 
> 
> and Monica blew it ......




If she becomes Grand Pooh-Bah, we'll all be screwed! LOL


----------



## Doc

Hillary is a Criminal


----------



## Doc

These Countries Donated to Hillary


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## Doc

Hillary is GROSS


----------



## Doc

Hypocrite Hillary


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## marchplumber

Is this crap over yet?????  Don't know how much more my intestines can handle.


----------



## Doc

marchplumber said:


> Is this crap over yet?????  Don't know how much more my intestines can handle.


I know what ya mean.  I could not stomach to turn on any news once I heard the statement saying she would not be charged.  I gave in the next morning to see what was being said.   We have 4+ months of this do deal with.  It's only going to get worse.


----------



## Doc

Nuclear Launch codes now available on iTunes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Must be an omen..


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Must be an omen..



Did that actually happen?


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> Did that actually happen?


Yup..

http://menrec.com/american-flags-collapse-sight-hillary-clinton-watch/#


----------



## marchplumber

Just stood there and watched......like she was supposed to "do something" about it?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yeah it happened around 2007


----------



## JimVT

one more cartoon


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Yeah it happened around 2007



the video in the link says as much.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

===


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

FBI Clears Clinton


----------



## Doc

Hillary:  Thank You for our endorsement .... I shall call and have your suicide postponed.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> FBI Clears Clinton





Gee, I wished that would have worked for me during my younger years when I did REALLY stupid stuff!  Yet, somehow, the Judge didn't seem to take that into consideration..................must be only for the "elite" and "Clinton"


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Surprised?   I doubt it.


----------



## mla2ofus

If tomorrow brings what I suspect neither she nor the DNC bigwigs will be smiling. I hope it looks like the repub convention of '68.
                                    Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WIKILEAKS JULIAN ASSANGE Says He Has NEW Emails That Should Indict Hillary…And Why He’s A Trump Fan [Video]

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VGG0jKB0oLE&feature=youtu.be


http://100percentfedup.com/wikileak...ew-emails-indict-hillary-hes-trump-fan-video/


----------



## waybomb

And they say this guy is not a hero. 
Keep it coming! 
Between him and Trump, the bile in the system is being exposed.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...and your afraid of Trump?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## waybomb

Never really looked at her before - damn, that's some top end big block stuff there.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

This is from 2007, but with Hillary now the Dems nominee it is worth noting.  From http://www.dickmorris.com/play-by-play/


REBUTTING BILL ON HILLARY

DICK MORRIS’ ’08 PLAY-BY-PLAY ANALYSIS

Volume 1, #11

May 25, 2007

PLAY-BY-PLAY…

BILL CLINTON LEAVES SOME THINGS OUT OF HILLARY’S BIOGRAPHY

Go to www.hillaryclinton.com and check out Bill Clinton’s syrupy five minute ad for Hillary. He introduces the commercial by saying that wants to share some things we may not know about Hillary’s background. His version of her biography is about as reliable as if it appeared in Pravda!

So, I wanted to make a few corrections.

Bill says: Hillary never wanted to run for public office, but she did want to work at public service.

The facts are: When Clinton was considering not running for another term as Governor of Arkansas in 1990, Hillary said she would run if he didn’t. She and Bill even had me take two surveys to assess her chances of winning. The conclusion was that she couldn’t win because people would just see her as a seat warmer for when Bill came back licking his wounds after losing for president. So she didn’t run. Bill did and won. But there is no question she had her eye on public office, as opposed to service, long ago.

Bill says: In law school Hillary worked on legal services for the poor.

The facts are: Hillary’s main extra-curricular activity in law school was helping the Black Panthers, on trial in Connecticut for torturing and killing a federal agent. She went to court every day as part of a law student monitoring committee trying to spot civil rights violations and develop grounds for appeal.

Bill says: Hillary spent a year after graduation working on a children’s rights project for poor kids.

The facts are: Hillary interned with Bob Truehaft, the head of the California Communist Party. She met Bob when he represented the Panthers and traveled all the way to San Francisco to take an internship with him.

Bill says: Hillary could have written her own job ticket, but she turned down all the lucrative job offers.

The facts are: She flunked the DC bar exam and only passed the Arkansas bar. She had no job offers in Arkansas and only got hired by the University of Arkansas Law School at Fayetteville because Bill was already teaching there. She only joined the prestigious Rose Law Firm after Bill became Attorney General and made partner only after he was elected governor.

Bill says: President Carter appointed Hillary to the Legal Services Board of Directors and she became its chairman.

The facts are: The appointment was in exchange for Bill’s support for Carter in his 1980 primary against Ted Kennedy. Hillary became chairman in a coup in which she won a majority away from Carter’s choice to be chairman.

Bill says: She served on the board of the Arkansas Children’s Hospital.

The facts are: Yes she did. But her main board activity, not mentioned by Bill, was to sit on the Walmart board of directors, for a substantial fee. She was silent about their labor and health care practices.

Bill says: Hillary didn’t succeed at getting health care for all Americans in 1994 but she kept working at it and helped to create the Children’s Health Insurance Program (CHIP) that provides five million children with health insurance.

The facts are: Hillary had nothing to do with creating CHIP. It was included in the budget deal between Clinton and Republican Majority Leader Senator Trent Lott. I helped to negotiate the deal. The money came half from the budget deal and half from the Attorney Generals’ tobacco settlement. Hillary had nothing to do with either source of funds.

Bill says: Hillary was the face of America all over the world

The facts are: Her visits were part of a program to get her out of town so that Bill would not appear weak by feeding stories that Hillary was running the White House. Her visits abroad were entirely touristic and symbolic and there was no substantive diplomacy on any of them

Bill says: Hillary was an excellent Senator who kept fighting for children’s and women’s issues.

The facts are: Other than totally meaningless legislation like changing the names on courthouses and post offices, she passed only four substantive pieces of legislation. One set up a national park in Puerto Rico. A second provided respite care for family members helping their relatives through Alzheimer’s or other conditions. And two were routine bills to aid 9-11 victims and responders which were sponsored by the entire NY delegation.


----------



## pirate_girl

yeeeeup!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary supporters be like...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper

Democrat Politics Defined.....


----------



## Doc

Hillary Jaws Laws


----------



## Doc

Another reason to fear Hillary.


----------



## Doc

*Benghazi Plot Uncovered, Hillary Let 4 Americans Die For One SICK Reason*

*Benghazi Plot Uncovered, Hillary Let 4 Americans Die For One SICK Reason*


There is now a paper trail that leads back to Hillary Clinton, implicating her as the mastermind and highest official that knew about the illegal arms deals that were being funneled through Benghazi.

Hillary and Obama could not risk having the deal discovered by American military troops during a rescue attempt in Benghazi, and that’s why help never came. In fact, Hillary had her aides destroy any hard copies of documents that would implicate her in the Benghazi arms deal. What she could not destroy were the emails, and now, she waits for the other shoe to drop from Wikileaks, who has all of her “missing emails.”

We now know that Hillary left those Americans to die to cover her ass over an illegal deal, where she armed terrorists. It’s very probable the weapons used in Benghazi were actually the arms Hillary sold, and American made arms killed our own men.

whole article:  http://madworldnews.com/benghazi-plot-hillary-reason/

I always thought there was an obvious reason: The Election!  I suppose both reasons played into each other for Obama and HIllary to cover their collective asses.   Romney was  a puss not to go after them on this.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Another reason to fear Hillary.



Why not?  Put the former head DNC on her campaign, even though she resigned for improper actions before the convention. 

There are SO many things that they have done and yet, NONE of them ever stick, must have a hide made of Teflon!!  I just can't believe it!!  NONE of the media talk about it. They seem to try and put a positive spin on anything and everything they do.  Their opponent?  Media has nothing positive to say.....from NPR, CBS, NBC,ABC.............ARGH!   

Sorry.......just so sad how the American people are eating this up.......dang


----------



## Doc

marchplumber said:


> Why not?  Put the former head DNC on her campaign, even though she resigned for improper actions before the convention.
> 
> There are SO many things that they have done and yet, NONE of them ever stick, must have a hide made of Teflon!!  I just can't believe it!!  NONE of the media talk about it. They seem to try and put a positive spin on anything and everything they do.  Their opponent?  Media has nothing positive to say.....from NPR, CBS, NBC,ABC.............ARGH!
> 
> Sorry.......just so sad how the American people are eating this up.......dang


The media did the same with BO.   I hope at least some are onto the MSM's obvious bias.  That along with all of Hillary's negatives give me hope someone other than her will move into the White House next January.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## road squawker

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 85715



did anyone watch the press conference (if you wanna call it that) that she FINALLY gave the other day,............ at one point the press "REPORTERS" actually applauded


----------



## marchplumber

Well, what is to be expected?  Queen Hillary of the clan of Teflon Clinton!


----------



## Catavenger

I saw a segment on the news today about sex "addiction."
Maybe they can show the men pictures of Hillary? I am sure that would quickly make men wish to forgo any carnal knowledge.


----------



## FrancSevin

Catavenger said:


> I saw a segment on the news today about sex "addiction."
> Maybe they can show the men pictures of Hillary? I am sure that would quickly make men wish to forgo any carnal knowledge.


 Prolly not.  It may appear to be a good idea but,,,;
 Uh,,, It seemed to have no effect whatsoever on Bill


----------



## Danang Sailor

Catavenger said:


> I saw a segment on the news today about sex "addiction."
> Maybe they can show the men pictures of Hillary? I am sure that would quickly make men wish to forgo any carnal knowledge.





FrancSevin said:


> Prolly not.  It may appear to be a good idea but,,,;
> Uh,,, It seemed to have no effect whatsoever on Bill


Maybe worth looking into.  We know they did it at least once (Chelsea) but that's _*all*_ we know!


----------



## loboloco

Danang Sailor said:


> Maybe worth looking into.  We know they did it at least once (Chelsea) but that's _*all*_ we know!


Well, it could have been the turkey baster.


----------



## marchplumber

loboloco said:


> Well, it could have been the turkey baster.





POOR Turkey baster!!  What a shame!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember . . . Only you can prevent . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have to go back to 1947 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am not a crook . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

Based on everything she has said over the decades, and particularly during the current campaign, I herewith present
"Hillary's Second Amendment".  (Note that the cartoonist made Clitler appear _way_ too attractive; artistic license I
guess.)


----------



## Doc

It's been right in front of us all along ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty

> During an interview on CNN, Dr. David Scheiner argued that Clinton’s  note from her doctor isn’t enough. The letter details that Clinton had  follow-up testing in 2013 that showed a full recovery from a concussion  and that she tested negative for clotting disorders.“I think she should have had a neurological examination, a thorough neurological examination in 2016,” Scheiner said Tuesday night.  “We know what happens to football players who have had concussions, how  they begin to lose some of their cognitive ability. I think both of  them should release their records.”
> Scheiner also critiqued Donald Trump’s  health, saying he believes the GOP nominee needs to release real  medical records that include information like height and weight. He also  panned Trump’s doctor's note, which the doctor said was written in five  minutes.
> “I think you need real details, I think you  need actual medical records,” he continued. “I’d like to know his height  and weight. He looks a little bit overweight to me.”




http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box...ormer-doctor-clinton-should-have-neurological


I have been saying for a long time that hillary was not going to be able to finish her run for the White House due to health problems.  Now I'm not so sure.  She might finish and if elected she most likely will not complete her first term.  It is my opinion that she has some severe health problems that the media and her doctor is covering up.


----------



## Doc

I thought she was faking her concussion to delay her testimony on Benghazi ...the 'What Difference Does it Make' testimony.  


So, it appears she does not need to get on the stump giving speeches or holding press conferences.  Just show up and rich people give her money so she can run BS adds against her opponents.


----------



## Catavenger

People can survive concussions. I had one so bad that I'm still having seizures from it.
Other than being an ugly obnoxious bitch I don't think there is much wrong with Hillary's health.


----------



## Doc

Hillary admires Margaret Sanger ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## road squawker

Her most important job,..... and she "exported" it out.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Hillary admires Margaret Sanger ....


Sanger was indeed a proponent of negative eugenics, but that supposed quote is totally bogus.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Glenn McCoy on Hillary's cough 

http://townhall.com/political-cartoons/2016/09/06/144503


----------



## road squawker

Danang Sailor said:


> Sanger was indeed a proponent of negative eugenics, but that supposed quote is totally bogus.



Actually, she DID say this:

"As an advocate of Birth Control,  the unbalance between the birth rate of the "unfit" and the "fit", admittedly the greatest present menace to civilization,... the fertility of the feeble-minded, the mentally defective, the poverty-stricken classes, should not be held up for emulation to the mentally and physically fit though less fertile parents of the educated and well-to-do classes"

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...46.xml&usg=AFQjCNHCVSqFLFFe1Q09-CrWm9_kVB4bwg


----------



## MrLiberty

jim slagle said:


> Glenn McCoy on Hillary's cough
> 
> http://townhall.com/political-cartoons/2016/09/06/144503




And the WaPo yesterday had an article saying they thought we had had enough coverage about hitlery's health.......

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ons-about-hillary-clintons-health-are-absurd/


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


>



A cure from "Dr. Jack" -  love it!!

BTW, does it strike anyone else that Clitler's weird symptoms are a precise match for the diagnostic criteria of Parkinson's?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## bczoom

...............


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 86171


----------



## pirate_girl

She's already working on her Presidential portrait.. 

LOL


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## marchplumber

Ironman said:


>




If citizens had a brick for every lie to by either candidate, there wouldn't be any dirt left on the earth.

(What a choice we have.................dirt? or mud?)


----------



## road squawker

marchplumber said:


> ...(What a choice we have.................dirt? or mud?)





The difference between them on major issues, and government control Vs private opportunity is clear to see.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Found my Halloween costume. Lol



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

edit: I resized image and flipped image upright.    doc


----------



## marchplumber

Hillary doesn't really look that good.......


----------



## Ironman

NorthernRedneck said:


> Found my Halloween costume. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Need bigger pic.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ironman said:


> Need bigger pic.



Hell no we don't.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Bamby

*Kinda Cute: Liar Liar Pants On Fire Hillary Song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXjbXGyQDsE"]Liar Liar   Pants On Fire   Hillary Song - YouTube[/ame]


*


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

she's a smart ass and thinks she's funny / cute 

and then there's this:

*Hillary SPEECHLESS: Undercover Reporter Captures Entire Event And Tells ALL*

Posted by Triston Benavides | Oct 6, 2016 | Liberal Corruption

In yet another shameless demonstration of the left’s deceptive nature, Hillary Clinton and her campaign staff have been caught stacking the odds in her favor at an event which took place on October 5th.

The event in Haverford, Pennsylvania started out just as you would expect. Elizabeth Banks took the stage and immediately began spouting praise for Clinton and pandering to the audience. Then, as if like clockwork, she moved on to take “random questions” from the audience.

The very first person to ask a question was a 15-year-old girl named Brennan Leach. Then, almost like she’d been preparing to ask this question for her entire life, she stood up, and said “hi Madam Secretary. I’m Brennan and I’m 15 years old. At my school, body image is a really big issue for girls my age.”

She then continues to ask “I see with my own eyes the damage Donald Trump does when he talks about women and how they look. As the first female president how would you undo some of that damage and help girls understand that they’re so much more than just what they look like?” A very eloquent question for a girl her age.

Except this was no ordinary young lady. Brennan is a known child actress who appeared in a movie called “Once Upon a Time Trillium Vein,” as well as a campaign ad for her father, who is none other than Daylin Leach, a democratic member of Pennsylvania’s state senate and former member of the House of Representatives.

Hillary proceeds to respond with “I’m so proud of you for asking that question,” and then lambasts Trump for statements he’s made in the past concerning women. “My opponent insulted Miss Universe. I mean, how do you get more acclaimed than that? But, it wasn’t good enough.

So we can’t take any of this seriously any more. We need to laugh at it. We need to refute it. We need to ignore it. And we need to stand up to it.” Which is funny, considering the only thing there is to laugh at here is the fact she had to hire a child actress to ask an obviously scripted question.

This bombshell comes just less than two months after she allegedly staged a rally after her famous 9/11 collapse. The “rally,” held on September 15th, supposedly took place in Greensboro, North Carolina and has been heavily criticized by the media. Some claim the entire event was done in front of a green screen.

In a video from the event, you can see people in the audience holding up cell phones recording her speech. The problem is, upon further inspection, you can clearly see that the images on the screens being held up do not match what they are pointing at. To further solidify these accusations, she inexplicably points and waves to a wall before exiting.

But this isn’t the first time she’s been caught scripting her exchanges. A leaked memo from February 17th shows that her campaign staff was working closely with the producers of the Steve Harvey show. They selected topics for Steve and Hillary to cover, including hot button issues such as gun control, racial tension, and even the democratic nominee’s favorite pizza crust.

The leak also reveals a play-by-play structure of how the entire interview would proceed. According to the memo, an audience member was instructed to ask Steve a question pertaining to her grandchildren. After being introduced by Harvey, the memo instructs Clinton to assist him in answering the question. Steve was then instructed to show a picture of Hillary holding Charlotte, her granddaughter. “At this point he will show the picture of you and President Clinton holding Charlotte for the first time,” the memo stated.

Another glaring example of Hillary’s dishonest ways come from LeClaire, Iowa. Austin Bird, a man that sat across the table from her at an “unscripted” visit to a local coffee shop came forward and told Daily Mail that the entire event was staged. According to Bird, Troy Price, a member of Hillary’s staff called him as well as two other people and asked that they meet at a restaurant in Davenport. From there, they would be driven up to the coffee shop to meet with Clinton.




Austin Bird isn’t just an average Joe; he’s active in democratic events that take place in Iowa, and interned for Obama during his reelection campaign. Despite having these credentials under his belt, he was only described as a student by news outlets. Bird was told it was supposed to be a “strategy meeting.” But when he showed up, Clinton just sat down, chit-chatted, and looked cheery for the cameras.

The long list of dishonest tactics utilized by Hillary and her cohorts doesn’t end with just staging events in order to posture themselves. The media that covers her also does their fair share lying. A reporter for Washington post was called out for taking a picture of her rally in Nebraska from an angle that made it seem like more people were in attendance than there really were. Shortly after the picture was posted, a person from the same rally took their own picture from the back of the room and tweeted it. The picture shows that the crowd was much smaller than Washington Post would have liked you to believe.

From hiring child actresses, to organizing interviews weeks ahead of time, all the way down to using phony camera angles, nothing seems to be too dishonest for Hillary Clinton and the liberals that support her. The desperation coming from the Democratic party is so intense, you can almost reach out and touch it. As this election cycle gets closer to its end, the left’s untrustworthiness becomes more and more transparent. Even though it is a disgusting example of how politics work in modern America, it sure has been fun to watch, and we will be eagerly awaiting the next slip up from Crooked Hillary and her friends in the dishonest media.

https://conservativedailypost.com/h...ail&utm_campaign=06_October&utm_medium=Aweber


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NO JOKE! THE LYIN’ HILLARY DOLL IS HERE!…18 Lies Included! [Video]
By 100% FED Up -  Oct 6, 2016

http://100percentfedup.com/no-joke-the-lyin-hillary-doll-is-here-18-lies-included-video/

Has anyone out there ordered this doll? We came across this and thought it was a joke but it’s REAL! Start your Christmas shopping now!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuegl6ob0Po

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkLZ8rdjxwc


----------



## marchplumber

But Jim, we've already heard those.........they aren't seemingly making a difference. =(.  Who gets the profits from the doll?  Hopefully not the "Foundation".  Sad to hear them again and again, knowing that people just ignore them.


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> But Jim, we've already heard those.........they aren't seemingly making a difference. =(.  Who gets the profits from the doll?  Hopefully not the "Foundation".  Sad to hear them again and again, knowing that people just ignore them.



Trump needs to show up at his next campaign event and pull one of those dolls out and let her rip, errr, I mean.. LIE.

"Listen to this folks? Have you seen this?"


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Catavenger

jim slagle said:


> NO JOKE! THE LYIN’ HILLARY DOLL IS HERE!…18 Lies Included! [Video]
> By 100% FED Up -  Oct 6, 2016
> 
> http://100percentfedup.com/no-joke-the-lyin-hillary-doll-is-here-18-lies-included-video/
> 
> Has anyone out there ordered this doll? We came across this and thought it was a joke but it’s REAL! Start your Christmas shopping now!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuegl6ob0Po
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkLZ8rdjxwc




I just ordered two.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Somehow I think Hillary may have lost the Catholic vote:

John Podesta, now chairman of the Clinton campaign,  compared the Catholic Church to a 





> middle ages dictatorship


http://www.catholicherald.co.uk/new...nisations-to-create-revolution-in-the-church/


httphttps://www.washingtonpost.com/...61aa9fae_story.html?utm_term=.cb85db781d86://


Even if one disagrees with the Catholic Church, since people are free to leave it (or enter it) how can it be a 





> Dictatorship?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Catavenger said:


> Somehow I think Hillary may have lost the Catholic vote:
> 
> John Podesta, now chairman of the Clinton campaign,  compared the Catholic Church to a http://www.catholicherald.co.uk/new...nisations-to-create-revolution-in-the-church/
> 
> 
> httphttps://www.washingtonpost.com/...61aa9fae_story.html?utm_term=.cb85db781d86://
> 
> 
> Even if one disagrees with the Catholic Church, since people are free to leave it (or enter it) how can it be a


First. ...this is a side track of the initial thread content. 

Here's my take on that comment. When someone compares the Catholic religion to a dictatorship I tend to agree with them and here's why. I grew up going to a Catholic school. Born and raised catholic. Baptised catholic. Had it shoved down my throat how catholics are "it" and everyone else is going to hell. I was basically told how to think and feel and basically was chastised if I had thoughts and actions contrary to what all other catholics thought. In grade school I was going through physiotherapy because of an automobile accident at the age of 5 that left me with a broken leg and jaw. I had a Catholic teacher alienate me in front of the whole class saying I couldn't participate in an activity because I was a cripple and wouldn't amount to anything anyways. So that gave everyone else an opinion on me and how to treat me from that point forward because, like all good little catholics, they are taught how to think and feel and if they go against what the leadership says is right, then they might be also chastised like I was. So is the Catholic religion like a dictatorship?  In my opinion YES! 

......back to the thread at hand. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Never-the-less good or bad that statement is sure to P.O.  the church & catholics in general.

As an aside because my dad's side of the family never were catholic (at least not for a long, long time). And on my mother's side of  the family my great grandfather was a stubborn old Irishman  (who didn't like to be told what to do)  ditched the Catholic church.   I'm not catholic and don't have much of an opinion about them.


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .  .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

...  ..   .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> ...  ..   .



Hope they run out of appendages soon!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.....  .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.  ..  ...


----------



## Catavenger

She belongs in a collection of political oddities *NOT the Whitehouse!*



Yep, I do play with dolls I got "The Lyin' Hillary doll" today.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

*Famous Journalist Who Exposed Hillary Clinton’s Crimes Found Dead At 54 From…*



http://endingthefed.com/famous-jour...nd-dead-at-54-from.html#.WAKobFFtgAM.facebook


And the body count rises.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wouldn't surprise me if the old hag hired a hitman 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> *Famous Journalist Who Exposed Hillary Clinton’s Crimes Found Dead At 54 From…*
> 
> 
> 
> http://endingthefed.com/famous-jour...nd-dead-at-54-from.html#.WAKobFFtgAM.facebook
> 
> 
> And the body count rises.......



WOW!


----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## Jim_S RIP

"Honest Abe" Clinton


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wilkileaks


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just Plain Nuts


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


> *Famous Journalist Who Exposed Hillary Clinton’s Crimes Found Dead At 54 From…*
> 
> 
> 
> http://endingthefed.com/famous-jour...nd-dead-at-54-from.html#.WAKobFFtgAM.facebook
> 
> 
> And the body count rises.......


This one is unlike the Vince Foster case, and not hard to call.  First, there is the fact that this guy not only wrote about the
Clintons, he also wrote aboutthe "fact" that a Jewish conspiracy was behind the felling of the World Trade Center by controlled
explosives.  Oh, and let's not forget his work on the "holohoax", exposing the fact (??) that the WWII holocaust is a Jewish fiction
perpetrated to allow them to steal the Holy Land from its rightful Arab owners.

His brother said the guy was afraid of growing old and having the same kinds of medical issues his octogenarian parents are
having, and was becoming increasingly obsessed with the parents health problems.  The family does not believe there is
anything sinister in his death, which they firmly believe was a suicide.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor




----------



## NorthernRedneck

For those of you who still aren't sure who to vote for, I present to you.......

CLUMP






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> For those of you who still aren't sure who to vote for, I present to you.......
> 
> CLUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Now THAT is VERY SCARY!!!

OMGosh P.G..........Vinegar and oil DO mix........ horribly, but they do mix!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

Gave credit to wrong person, sorry NorthernRedneck!  Oooopppsss!


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> Gave credit to wrong person, sorry NorthernRedneck!  Oooopppsss!


----------



## Danang Sailor

*"Wanted -- Dead or Alive!"

*


----------



## pirate_girl

Along with the inventor of the internet and climate change, once again we have a nodding Hillary.

ooooof! gag!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJzoShZsuk4"]Al Gore Says Your Vote Really, Really, Really Counts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Along with the inventor of the internet and climate change, once again we have a nodding Hillary.
> 
> ooooof! gag!
> 
> Al Gore Says Your Vote Really, Really, Really Counts - YouTube


So tell us Nurse Lollie ... can we say "advanced Parkinson's Disease"? 


(A neurologist we know says she shows all the symptoms.)


----------



## marchplumber

Danang Sailor said:


> So tell us Nurse Lollie ... can we say "advanced Parkinson's Disease"?
> 
> 
> (A neurologist we know says she shows all the symptoms.)





She is perfectly healthy.  Otherwise she'd be lying to the American people, and she says she doesn't do that!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> So tell us Nurse Lollie ... can we say "advanced Parkinson's Disease"?
> 
> 
> (A neurologist we know says she shows all the symptoms.)



Oh for a while I doubted anything much was wrong with her health-wise.
Now, it looks like there is when watching her carefully.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Ironman

*crooked hillary*


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> So tell us Nurse Lollie ... can we say "advanced Parkinson's Disease"?
> 
> 
> (A neurologist we know says she shows all the symptoms.)




Can we say REALLY???????????????????!!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Can we say REALLY???????????????????!!


More Clitler *Bullshit!*  I used to think she was out of her mind ... with this, it's clear she doesn't have one.


----------



## road squawker

... and now, that idiot Biden's name is being mentioned for Sec of State,...............

the pay off for staying out of the election is obvious.


----------



## marchplumber

Good ol boy system, and We Americans feel the rectal insertion!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Trick or Treat!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


>


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## road squawker

.....


----------



## road squawker

.....


----------



## mtntopper

*If  you were to strip naked and run around in a circle at the speed of  299,792,458 meters/second (the speed of light) it would theoretically be  possible for you to screw yourself.*

* However, since you are not  physically capable of achieving that speed at your age, you can easily  accomplish the same result by:*
Scroll Down






























 




* Voting Democrat in the Nov. 8, 2016 election.*


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ...





Somehow, I don't think that will/would bother her very much.......as long as she got the "power" she so desperately craves.


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> Somehow, I don't think that will/would bother her very much.......as long as she got the "power" she so desperately craves.


The American voting public aren't that stupid.
Seriously, I don't she's going to be sitting behind the desk in the Oval Office.


----------



## Av8r3400

pirate_girl said:


> The American voting public aren't that stupid.
> Seriously, I don't she's going to be sitting behind the desk in the Oval Office.




I sincerely pray you are correct, but realistically a Trump victory is still very much a long shot.


----------



## MrLiberty

Av8r3400 said:


> I sincerely pray you are correct, but realistically a Trump victory is still very much a long shot.




not according to the stock market.....

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/10/31/this-stock-market-metric-says-the-likely-winner-istrump.html



> The stock market's election year performance  between July 31 and Oct. 31 has often accurately predicted the next  president — and this year it's pointing to a victory by Donald Trump, if history is a guide.
> Sam Stovall, chief  investment strategist at CFRA, says the market's decline this fall has  been a bad omen for the incumbent party and Hillary Clinton, who still holds a six point national lead  in a new poll. The S&P 500 is down 2.2 percent since its close of  2,173 on July 29, a Friday and the last trading day of July.
> "Going back to World War  II, the S&P 500 performance between July 31 and Oct. 31 has  accurately predicted a challenger victory 86 percent of the time when  the stock market performance has been negative," he said. The one time  in eight that the incumbent party won with a negative stock market was  in 1956, when Adlai Stevenson challenged President Dwight D. Eisenhower.


----------



## pirate_girl

x2.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## road squawker

......


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Umberto

...... dibs


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> The American voting public aren't that stupid.
> Seriously, I don't she's going to be sitting behind the desk in the Oval Office.




that's what I thought about obama, and yet he still won two elections because of stupid Americans.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sooooooooooooo... Libertarian VP candidate Bill Weld says that Hillary has been given a raw deal.
He referred to her as a reputable, professional. responsible candidate??!!!
Holy cow..


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Sooooooooooooo... Libertarian VP candidate Bill Weld says that Hillary has been given a raw deal.
> He referred to her as a reputable, professional. responsible candidate??!!!
> Holy cow..




 Should not this post be in the Jokes section?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Uncle Ted says make America Hot again!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Should not this post be in the Jokes section?


Geez, if I could do it over again..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## road squawker

....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk





mtntopper said:


> View attachment 86761




lol


----------



## waybomb

That guy with the fishing pole in the orignal commercial - whomever cast THAT guy deserves a bonus. Perfect.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Weekend at Hillary's


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can I hear an AMEN?  I sure hope he does something about the political correctness. Society today are generally a bunch of pansies scared to offend someone. It makes me sick. Two examples. 
1.  Used to be called retarded. Then it was mentally retarded. Then mentally challenged. Then developmentally challenged. Then developmentally delayed. Etc.....  
2.  Used to be called Indian. Then it became native. Then first nations. Now it's indigenous people. 

All because of political correctness. Rant over. Continue on. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary Is Gonna Need A Job.. Ambassador To Libya ? 


http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/appoint-hillary-clinton?source=c.em&r_by=16929224

https://www.change.org/p/donald-j-trump-appoint-hillary-clinton-as-ambassador-to-libya


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

And.....for the hillary supporters out there. 

https://youtu.be/0zzNmcrBYpM

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary who?

She lost, she's no longer *relevant* -


         adj.
         Having a bearing on or connection with the matter at hand.
I'll stop wasting my time finding 'toons to support this thread.


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> Hillary who?
> 
> She lost, she's no longer *relevant* -
> 
> 
> adj.
> Having a bearing on or connection with the matter at hand.
> I'll stop wasting my time finding 'toons to support this thread.




Awwww, please don't do that!  Ya had some darn good ones! LOL  

Relevant?  There was an old saying, it went something like this,,,,,
"Keep your friends close, and your enemies CLOSER."

Don't know if I'd put the "clintons" out to pasture yet...............maybe a "server wipe" up a sleeve or something yet............


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> Awwww, please don't do that!  Ya had some darn good ones! LOL
> 
> Relevant?  There was an old saying, it went something like this,,,,,
> "Keep your friends close, and your enemies CLOSER."
> 
> Don't know if I'd put the "clintons" out to pasture yet...............maybe a "server wipe" up a sleeve or something yet............



Okay, I'll think about it.

LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> Okay, I'll think about it.
> 
> LOL



Here's one.


----------



## waybomb

Jeezuz what an ugly woman.


----------



## tiredretired

waybomb said:


> Jeezuz what an ugly woman.



You'd be ugly too if Janet Reno was your father.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> You'd be ugly too if Janet Reno was your father.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Clinton and Trump dead tie for the election. January's inauguration is fast approaching. Trump suggests that he and Hillary go up to Minnesota fishing for three days, and whoever catches the most fish is president. They agree.

End of day one...Trump 10 fish, Hillary zero. Second day, Trump 33 Hillary none. Pissed, on the third day Hillary sends her spies to find out why.

Late that afternoon Hillary calls for a NEWS conference and announces, "I caught him! Just like I thought, and you all probably did too...he has been cheating! He's been cutting holes in the ice!


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Clinton and Trump dead tie for the election. January's inauguration is fast approaching. Trump suggests that he and Hillary go up to Minnesota fishing for three days, and whoever catches the most fish is president. They agree.
> 
> End of day one...Trump 10 fish, Hillary zero. Second day, Trump 33 Hillary none. Pissed, on the third day Hillary sends her spies to find out why.
> 
> Late that afternoon Hillary calls for a NEWS conference and announces, "I caught him! Just like I thought, and you all probably did too...he has been cheating! He's been cutting holes in the ice!


Does that mean she's accusing him of being (wait for it) ...































an ice-hole?


----------



## pirate_girl

The face of defeat.

Good Lord, she looked rough.


http://www.zootfeed.com/2016/11/18/one-week-after-election-loss-hillary-clinton-looks-like-death/


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> The face of defeat.
> 
> Good Lord, she looked rough.
> 
> 
> http://www.zootfeed.com/2016/11/18/one-week-after-election-loss-hillary-clinton-looks-like-death/



In my long life, I've seen many people hungover.  Believe me, that's hungover!!!!!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## marchplumber

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 87108






Too expensive..........wonder what bulls$&t is going for a ton?


----------



## MrLiberty

marchplumber said:


> Too expensive..........wonder what bulls$&t is going for a ton?




$43.47 a ton  

http://feedcattle.com/cattle-manure/


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## nixon

Kinda OT ,but didn't know where else to put this .
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HDsrSBFfBfE"]Breaking News: Bikers for Hillary are on their way to Philly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jillary?


----------



## MrLiberty

*First Day Of Wisconsin Recount Nets Hillary One Vote*



http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/02/first-day-of-wisconsin-recount-nets-hillary-one-vote/


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty

And in other news.......

http://viralliberty.com/hillary-cli...-3-wisconsin-recount-massive-fraud-uncovered/



> So far the recount has made little news because, as Heavy reported at the end of day 2 of the recount, the net vote in Wisconsin had only changed by 3 votes.
> However, the Wisconsin Board of Elections just posted updated recount results for Day 3 on their recount update page and today’s net changes are much more dramatic.
> In the Day 3 recount update, Hillary  Clinton has a net total loss of 18,422 votes in from the original count  in areas that have been recounted so far.


----------

